# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Ошибки HD графики

## Calvin Candie

Ноутбук: ASUS R552JV

Стояла семерка все было нормально. Накатили десятку. Сначала выходила эта ошибка. 




> Display driver stopped responding and has recovered
> Display driver Intel HD Graphics Drivers for Windows 8(R) stopped responding and has successfully recovered.


Увеличил GPU время обработки добавив DWORD-64 c именем TdrDelay со значением 8 в ветке HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\GraphicsDrivers.

Вроде бы это помогло, но начала лезть другая ошибка. 




> Application has been blocked from accessing graphics hardware.
> Application chrome.exe has been blocked from accessing Graphics hardware.


Обновить драйвер не могу т.к. на процессор i7 4700-HQ 2.40GHz драйвера нет. Пробовал и через диспетчер устройств обновить, пробовал скачать. Нет драйверов. 

Кто сталкивался с этим подскажите пожалуйста как это можно решить.

----------

